# Good prices on Sunbrella?



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know a good source for Sunbrella? It seems most of the web sites list it at about the same price. I was just wondering if there was a "Sunbrella outlet" for overruns and the like.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Hard to find for less than $17 ft unless you are lucky at a Joann's who has some remnants. 
Sometimes if you think you will use a lot Sailrite has coupons for 20% off dur ing the year and you can stock yo more cheaply for "projects".

Sure miss Dan and the Annapolis store


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Defender has also gotten into selling Sunbrella. They carry the normal 46 and 60 inch widths but they also carry 80 inch width which was awesome for making my bimini all in one piece.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

There are some good remnant deals on Ebay. I got a piece last year for a very low price.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

As mentioned, JoAnnes Fabrics or similar sometimes have it for good prices. You may consider calling _Bacons & Assocites in Annapolis_, they used to carry it at reasonable prices.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks. For some reason, I thought Sunbrella was excluded from the Joann's sales.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Sailrite occasionally has 20% off fabric sales.

If you aren't picky about color then you can sometimes find partial rolls on eBay for 50% or more off of the normal price. My best so far was getting 10 yards of Surlast for $29 delivered, even in a color that matched the existing canvas on my boat. That is 20% of the retail price. Surlast is cheaper and good for low-load outdoor applications like boat covers or sail covers, but isn't a good option for a high load application like a dodger or bimini.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Jim,
As an alternative, look into Top Notch...I had a cover made from it (at the suggestion of the canvas shop) that is holding up well. It is less expensive.

Marlen Textiles | Top Notch Compared to Other Solution Dyed Fabrics

Jamestown Distributors

.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I was going to ask if there were any other manufactures of sunbrella like fabrics. Seems Sunbrella is the only name in marine/outdoor fabrics?


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

You might want to check out this online retailer for prices on Sunbrella as well as other dyed polyester material.

Upholstery Supply & Marine Fabric Superstore

I have no connection with them or have ordered from them.


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> I was going to ask if there were any other manufactures of sunbrella like fabrics. Seems Sunbrella is the only name in marine/outdoor fabrics?


Maybe Weathermax 80? Weathermax fabric


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I got 15 yards of Sunbrella on ebay for $6 / yard. It was 1 piece, 6" wide and in perfect condition. Pacific Blue I think. So, cruise Ebay and you might get lucky.


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

Best prices I've found on Sunbrella was at CanvasTraining.com (AKA Marine Snap and Tool Distributors).

Great customer service too.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Shawn,
There are several other companies that make outdoor materials, and some even make them for the marine environment. But Sunbrella is the market leader and has established a reputation for quality. Plus, most boat manufaturers, and most sail lofts/canvas makers, use Sunbrella and not other brands. I may need a dodger and bimini for the new (to us) boat - the frames were there, but I didn't see any of the fabric pieces when I was aboard last time. So, I'm trying to see if there is a good source for Sunbrella or Sunbrella-like fabric that I could use to make the Bimini and dodger. The mainsail cover is coming apart and will need to be replaced or repaired. If it weren't for the fact that the jib has a Sunbrella cover (roller furling), I'd probably try a different brand of fabric. But I'm 80-90% sure that the jib cover is Sunbrella, and the main's cover is likely to be Sunbrella too, so I'd like the bimini and dodger to match as close as I can.

As an aside, I bought some "Pacific Blue" marine fabric on eBay for my old boat. It wasn't Sunbrella, and when it arrived, it didn't match the existing, Sunbrella Pacific Blue dodger or the mainsail cover, but I decided I was OK with it being mismatched because the price was right, and the colors were complimentary. Over last winter, I made lifeline pads and covers, storage bags that hung over the stern rail, sheet bags, a tiller cover, a hatchboard bag, and a bunch of other stuff with the fabric. When spring came and I put them on the boat, she looked sharp (I was proud of my very amateurish work). By the time September came, the fabric that was left outside had faded a LOT, and was dry and brittle. Snaps pulled through 2 and 3 layers of the material, and it just wasn't living up to my expectations. Now, I may have been able to make the material last longer by treating it with 303 or something like that, but I THOUGHT I was buying outdoor fabric that was comparable to Sunbrella (which doesn't need that kind of treatment the first year). So, I'm a little gun-shy at this point. Given the labor that will go into making the bimini and dodger (and a binnacle cover, and winch covers, and a companionway cover, and...), I think I'd rather spend a few dollars more and get a known quantity. Weathermax might work, but I'd need to know more about it.

I know Practical Sailor did a review of two different outdoor fabrics (one of which was Sunbrella) and they thought both were decent, though Sunbrella was a better choice for biminis because it blocked more sunlight than the other brand.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Never used anything other than Sunbrella. We have a Sailite LZ-1 machine and my wife has made bimini, dodger, sail cover, dinghy cover, outboard cover and sacrifical cfor the jib out of it. We bought 40 yards of it from Sailrite when they had a 20% off coupon ( you can call them and ask them the next time they are running and they will tell you). You can also negotiate the price per yard when you by over 20 yards too. It may be worth it. Going into year 5 on the bimini and dodger and dinghy cover, the sunbrella is holding up well. Just make sure you rinse it a fair amnount in season and wash it in woolite and protect it with special spray every winter. Also use strataglass when making windows. Dont cheapen out with others as they will wave and also the clarity wont be there. You must also polish the strataglass with the special IMAR wax 2 times a year.

Dave


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Shawn,
The stuff I found was called ProTuf Marine Fabric. I got it on eBay, and wouldn't buy it again.

JoAnn's is currently having a sale, 30-40% off outdoor fabrics. The salesperson there said that they haven't had any complaints about the Solarium brand that they had in their store. Sunbrella is available online - but it's $50/yard.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're going to invest your time and effort into doing your own canvas work, why take a chance on some unknown product. The savings are mostly in your sweat equity. Products like Sunbrella have been proven over time and are worth a few bucks more than brand X although some of their prices are out of line with reality. Same with sailcloth. Why skimp on something on which you're going to depend?


----------



## Zoya (Jan 15, 2013)

Look on eBay, there are often sunbrella in the color of your choice. I bought some @ $3/ft to make wheel covers, a real bargain.


----------



## SailingChance (Aug 29, 2012)

jimgo said:


> Thanks. For some reason, I thought Sunbrella was excluded from the Joann's sales.


At all the Joanns I've been to Sunbrella is on special order, and special orders are excluded. I'm in Florida.

Kelley
Sailing Chance | Sailing through the Caribbean | Sailing Chance | Sailing through the Caribbean
facebook.com/sailingchance


----------



## SailingChance (Aug 29, 2012)

We bought "Sunbrella-like" material on Ebay and have been happy with the quality so far. Search "Marine One Outdoor Fabric" and you'll see it comes in a bunch of colors. The seller I bought it from was Textile Specialists and they sell sunbrella as well, just not in a ton of colors. We ended up paying $7.50 a yard I believe. Much more manageable as we're on a serious budget.

So far I've made a dodger and sail cover from it. You can see how it looks here

Kelley 
www.sailingchance.con
facebook.com/sailingchance


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

jimgo said:


> Does anyone know a good source for Sunbrella? It seems most of the web sites list it at about the same price. I was just wondering if there was a "Sunbrella outlet" for overruns and the like.


Ebay has remnants...gotta get lucky.

Defender also has remnants. ???Not sure if you can call them and get someone to go look in the bin???

Or, if you are not in a hurry, PM me and next time I'm there I'll look through for you and if they have what you want I'll leave it at the counter with your name on it and then you can complete the sale over the phone....


----------



## lostsheep (Oct 2, 2012)

Sunbrella is the industry leader in marine fabrics. They have a proven track record. 
It can be bought from upholstery/canvas suppliers, if you are a business. If you are in CA, for example, you must have a state tax number, so you can collect sales tax for the state. If you live in a state that has no sales tax,like Oregon where I live, they will sell to you sans tax credentials. In SF Bay area, I use Kronke Canvas. They've always been my choice for marine fabrics and canvas goods.
I also have used Top Gun, for fishing boat covers and such. It's main advantage over Sunbrella is it has a higher abrasion rating. It is some really tough stuff. Not as many colors as Sunbrella. Stiffer, and denser. More of a rough hand to it. Some canvas shops use it for abrasion patches under Sunbrella.
I used to buy a lot of my supplies from Silver State Suppliers in Salt Lake City, UT. THey carry an extensive line of all kinds of fabrics.
Another, slightly less consumer-friendly source is Keyston Bros. They have most anything automotive and marine you need. I never cared for working with them, though. But, they are one of the biggest.

Check at some of the upholstery shops. They often have Sunbrella remnants they will sell. Tell them you need it for 'patch material', as you are heading out on a voyage. You might not get 10-12 yards of it, but you can usually pick up a few from them.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Kelley, the sail cover came out great! How long ago did you make it? How is it handling the Florida sun?


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Rob, that is very gracious of you, thank you! I suspect I may need more than you'll find in the remnants, unfortunately. I hope not to really need ANY, but if I do, it will be a lot.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I found a guy on eBay selling what I think is the color I need. Now I just need to get a sample. Unfortunately, he hasn't replied yet. I had hoped to get a sample before I head down to the boat in a week.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

In Florida and along the gulf, in addition to the UV resistant fabric, folks might also want to consider using Tenara or similar UV resistant thread. As for installing snaps or grommets, you can reinforce the material such as with vinyl window material.


----------



## SailingChance (Aug 29, 2012)

TejasSailer said:


> In Florida and along the gulf, in addition to the UV resistant fabric, folks might also want to consider using Tenara or similar UV resistant thread. As for installing snaps or grommets, you can reinforce the material such as with vinyl window material.


I definitely used UV resistant thread. Not just because of the FL sun, but we'll be sailing in the Caribbean semi-permanently and I didn't want to chance it!



jimgo said:


> Kelley, the sail cover came out great! How long ago did you make it? How is it handling the Florida sun?


It's actually not on the boat yet as we're repainting the deck (damn wind has made this a ridiculously drawn out process) but our dodger is out in the sun and holding up very well. It's only been on board for about a month now though.

Kelley 
sailingchance.com
facebook.com/sailingchance


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

A friend who builds awnings and upholstery for a living told me Sampson , PVC coated 3 oz dacron lasts far longer than Sunbrella, and is far cheaper ,as well as comes in greater widths . I've been using it for years for sail covers,berth cushions, wind vane etc, and I am extremely happy with it. Like any awning material ,black is the most UV resistant.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Brent - do you have a link for a place to buy this? Would love to try a sample, but do not see it online.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Water proof Kayaker bags are made out of the stuff( Baja bags). I buy it from a friend in Comox.( Esther)


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

RainDog, if you find a source, please post it!


----------

